# Swissvax Clean'n'Shiny Tours 2008 - Flying Start (PICS)



## rabTT

Hi All

Thought I'd post some pics of my TT. It was in desperate need of some TLC after seeing through another Scottish winter. Big thanks to *Jac-in-a-Box* for rubbing his magic hands over the car and to *trev* for supplying his driveway, endless tea and diet coke and not forgetting lunch 









Yes folks, that is a palm tree .. in Scotland!









Becky got in about every photo .. glamour girl!









Painting flower murals on doors is going to be all the rage for Summer 2008!









Wheely gweat finish ..


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looking really good ,new Wheels rab?


----------



## trev

car's looking good mate good to see the master at work, here are some pic's i took 













































And after all that a wee sail just to relax :lol:










good luck with the tour Dave Rab see you at the event


----------



## rabTT

Hi Andy. Wheels are a couple of months old and don't half gather the crap so pleased to get them cleaned and polished. Plenty tips from the WaxMeister to keep her all sparkly!

Oh, and for their benefit and just to make other TT-forumers envious (like me), that pic of the boat was taken from looking out from trev's place - lucky b****r!


----------



## ResB

Mines done.  P!ssed it down again though. Dave, you always seem to bring the bad weather with you, when is it going to stop?

I'll post a few standard pics for all to view. If you're any thing like me I like to see this sort of thing. 














































Putting her away...

http://www.zen89393.zen.co.uk/Archive/Images/General/Valeting/210608/997Away.wmv

Few more images...


----------



## trev

Great looking car, like the video


----------



## ResB

The vid was just to add something different...


----------



## trev

ResB said:


> The vid was just to add something different...


like the car better though :wink:


----------



## ResB

I've been asked to post a few pics of Adrians car post JiaB treatment.


----------



## trev

Here's some more of jiab work,


----------



## Wallsendmag

I take it as the title says "flying start" Dave isn't using Dodo Juice :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

no but plenty of coke juce though


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Great work from Dave, once again. 

You treated Evelyn to a red Ferrari, Trev?


----------



## trev

The Silver Surfer said:


> Great work from Dave, once again.
> 
> You treated Evelyn to a red Ferrari, Trev?


 i wish mate  could only go as far as a red gti :lol: 
how's things going? never saw you's for ages


----------



## Johnwx

Dave made it down south yesterday, he brought some sun with him.
Absolute pleasure to me him. Fantastic job THANK YOU


----------



## J55TTC

Johnwx said:


> Dave made it down south yesterday, he brought some sun with him.
> Absolute pleasure to me him. Fantastic job THANK YOU


Very nice 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Black M3's [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Manged to grab a day or two to myself at last!

Thanks to all those I visited for the bed, food, washing, coffee, currys - all those bits and pieces that really help make these trips so much more manageable, all hugely appreciated and it was good to met a few new faces and see several old ones 
Not forgetting Lee (Multiprocess) for keeeping me gainfully employed when it all went a bit "tits up" 3 or 4 days in the trip - well done fella and to those who re-arranged their schedules to accept me at short notice and keep the trip alive 

I've a few pics of my own that I'll throw up when I get the chance.

Have to have a few weeks with Mrs J-i-a-B and then I'll contact Lee to sort out the next group - hopefully the sun will return by then!

Thanks again all

Dave


----------



## garyc

ResB said:


> Mines done.  P!ssed it down again though. Dave, you always seem to bring the bad weather with you, when is it going to stop?
> 
> I'll post a few standard pics for all to view. If you're any thing like me I like to see this sort of thing.


Car looks fab in that light. Stunning in fact. Shame about the houses in background. 8)


----------



## ResB

I'll have to see what I can do about that.


----------



## catch

pics look awsome!!


----------

